# Ogólne > Badania >  Wysokie CRP w ciąży

## monika_

Witam,

Tydzień temu odebrałam wyniki morfologii, wynik CRP wyszedł niepokojący, ponieważ około 83 mg/l
Wiem, że norma to 0,08 – 3,1 mg/l.
Jestem w 14 tygodniu ciąży, gdy pokazałam wyniki pani ginekolog, nic mi na ten temat nie mówiła. Zapisała mi antybiotyk (nie pamiętam dokładnej nazwy).
Jednakże chciałabym się dowiedzieć co może kryć się za aż tak podwyższonym wynikiem, dodam, że wszystkie pozostałe wyniki z morfologii i moczu wyszły mi prawidłowo. Obawiam się, że może to zaszkodzić mojemu dziecku...
Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi co to może być?? I czy przeziębienie może wpłynąć na tak wysoki wynik?? 
Z góry dziękuję.

----------

